# Glue Trap Mess



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

How can one remove glue trap glue from a Roomba. Asking for a friend.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've cleaned a lot of different things with WD-40 but never a Roomba.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Isopropyl Alcohol works for me, but, that's for my hands.The best is


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Goo-Gone...HSacpKcPHZ6ilitaUUHpPGhtVBo46zD8aAvkeEALw_wcB


I do have a Roomba & love it. I noticed the brush parts are pretty cheap.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Need to find a solvent that breaks down the sticky stuff. Isopropyl alcohol works on some. Goo gone maybe. 

Once you find something best to remove the brushes and do the cleaning outside the machine.

Check mfg web site for guidance or replacement cost. If contaminated items are not expensive replacement may be an easier solution.

Bud
LOL a couple thousand miles apart and simultaneous thinking.


----------

